# App crashing when customer trys to tip.



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

I took my first Uber ride as a passenger yesterday. Actually I took two rides. One from point A to point B and the second one vice versa. After both trips, when I clicked the confirmation to tip,the app closed down and I had to reopen the app. This happened four times on both trips. Being a driver myself I know how important tips are so that's why I kept trying to tip until I was successful. I can see if I was just a regular customer, I would get frustrated and just say screw this and not leave a tip. Uber needs to fix this and make it easier for the customers to tip.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

nightshaadow said:


> I took my first Uber ride as a passenger yesterday. Actually I took two rides. One from point A to point B and the second one vice versa. After both trips, when I clicked the confirmation to tip,the app closed down and I had to reopen the app. This happened four times on both trips. Being a driver myself I know how important tips are so that's why I kept trying to tip until I was successful. I can see if I was just a regular customer, I would get frustrated and just say screw this and not leave a tip. Uber needs to fix this and make it easier for the customers to tip.


Another glitch?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Isn't that convenient?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

All of Uber’s “glitches” affect us negatively. I’ve never seen a glitch where a driver Got paid more money by mistake.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> I took my first Uber ride as a passenger yesterday. Actually I took two rides. One from point A to point B and the second one vice versa. After both trips, when I clicked the confirmation to tip,the app closed down and I had to reopen the app. This happened four times on both trips. Being a driver myself I know how important tips are so that's why I kept trying to tip until I was successful. I can see if I was just a regular customer, I would get frustrated and just say screw this and not leave a tip. Uber needs to fix this and make it easier for the customers to tip.


Uber/Lyft need not, and will not, take any corrective action on behalf of drivers!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

We are suspending all tips to prevent the spread of Covid19. However, you can still tip your drivers with cash


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> We are suspending all tips to prevent the spread of Covid19. However, you can still tip your drivers with cash


And that is exactly their logic! LOL either that or can you driver spoke and we heard you. Due to your fear of catching and spreading the coronavirus, we have suspended all tipping. This will have no impact on your earnings


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

nightshaadow said:


> I took my first Uber ride as a passenger yesterday. Actually I took two rides. One from point A to point B and the second one vice versa. After both trips, when I clicked the confirmation to tip,the app closed down and I had to reopen the app. This happened four times on both trips. Being a driver myself I know how important tips are so that's why I kept trying to tip until I was successful. I can see if I was just a regular customer, I would get frustrated and just say screw this and not leave a tip. Uber needs to fix this and make it easier for the customers to tip.


As a Driver you should've tipped straight up Cash! You of all people know better.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> As a Driver you should've tipped straight up Cash! You of all people know better.


Hey he was trying to do his part to flatten the Curve


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> All of Uber's "glitches" affect us negatively. I've never seen a glitch where a driver Got paid more money by mistake.


Double promo on NYE, but generally you are right.


----------

